# 270 WSM bullets fall apart?



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I purchased a 270 browning WSM a few years ago with advice from a friend. I shot a 308 all my life. The Friend stated the WSM was the lastest bullet design and faster than a 270. He didn't say anything about the $40-60 bucks a box for bullets. The problem is I hunt texas hill country whitetails and the bullets come apart when I shoot behind the shoulder. I find bullet pcs and some in the back strap. I do shoot the does in the neck but like to shoot the bucks in the body. I find the Winchester balistic tip silver bullets really come apart. Have tried the federal with same results. I think the 270WSM is just going too fast. Any help would be appreciated??

Oh, the 308's I hunted with all my lift always stayed as (1) bullet. These were bigger Louisiana deer but should not matter.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a Browning A bolt in 270 wsm, I totally understand your price shock of this ammo, I reload so my cost is considerably lower per round to shoot. I've shot quite a few deer and hogs with mine and I have 3 bullets I really like, Hornady GMX 130 gr, Sierra GameKing 130 gr, and Nosler Accubond 130 gr. All have performed very well on all game. You can buy the Nosler round made by Winchester from MidwayUSA, The partition's work well too. Here's a link. http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/Bro...oryString=653***690***&sortBy=RetailPrice asc


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I use a .270 wsm and dont have that problem. Its the bullet you are using, its fragile and especially at close range. I use premium bullets (Barnes X). Try using barnes or nosler partition or some other premium bullet.
I understand your frustration but I think that the .270 wsm is a great caliber. .308 ammo has gone up too.....


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Get away from ballistic tip bullets. Here is a photo that I think shows what happens to them on impact. Recently I shot some reloads and thought I had a tumbler from the hole in the target I saw through the scope. Turns out it was the ballistic tip exploding on impact with the target backer. Shooting a .223 the center group is 5 rounds while the upper group is only three. Look at how the ballistic tip shredded the paper. It may take the game I'm shooting at but I won't be taking any chances with them.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I've seen a trend with ballistic tip discussions. Folks using ballistic tips in magnums are having problems. Folks using ballistic tips in standard calibers are having better success. 

Handloading these one-off's, like short mags and ultra mags, is about the same cost as handloading for a 30-06 round, plus you get the added advantage of being able to tweek the load for optimal performance.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

shoot a conventional PSP or Spitzer style bullet


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Bobby,

I've had the same problem on bt's with a .243.

Regarding the original post, as has been said try a premium bullet like a barnes XXX. It *WILL NOT COME APART, *I don't care how fast it is going. You will have two holes through almost every animal, even if it hits bone.

THE JAMMER



Bobby Miller said:


> I've seen a trend with ballistic tip discussions. Folks using ballistic tips in magnums are having problems. Folks using ballistic tips in standard calibers are having better success.
> 
> Handloading these one-off's, like short mags and ultra mags, is about the same cost as handloading for a 30-06 round, plus you get the added advantage of being able to tweek the load for optimal performance.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

barnes XXX.......out of my .270wsm.....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I was told by a guy up at Nosler that the bullets would be fien as long as the velocity at IMPACT was less than 3000 FPS.

Using a .270, or 30-06 you don't have that problem. With a .270 mag you do. At ranges of 20 yards or more they will perform fine, but closer they will come apart. The nice thing is if you hit them in the vitals, they are not going far with all that internal damage.

If you want a bullet that will hold together, use the Accubond, or, XP3 bullet from Winchester, or, buy Federal ammo and get the partition or Accubond ammo.

If you can find ammo with Barnes bullets, they will not come apart, but they do foul the barrel more than the others. (Although they are much better than they used to be).

People seem to want a bullet that will hold together now days, and there are plenty of premium bullets out there. Take your choice.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*shoot Barnes XXX*

I use these in my 7mm-08 140 GR deadly .50 MOA at 100 yards 0r use a bonded bullet like a 150 acubond . have not had any come apart.


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

It is the bullet not the caliber that is giving you trouble. I had a 140 gr ballistic silvertip out of a 7mm rem blow up on me when hitting a trophy buck once and I've not used them since but have had good luck out of my 270 WSM with 150 gr Fusion and 140 gr Accubonds. The Accubonds do seem to damage a lot of meat though. I had bloodshot meat on this years buck 8 inches out from where the entry and exit holes where and I shot the deer @ 268 yds.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for all responses. I may try to change bullets again. One trouble is on the company ranch the stands are so close you would think a blind land laid them out. We have 2 stands with long shots but the 15plus others you can bring a bow and be in range. The company ranch has been for 15 plus yrs and the stand have gotten closer. I have hunted the past 6yrs but have no input on stand placement.
One stand after dropping customer off and hunting the next one - I swore next time I would throw my knife at em!!!!


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

A 130gr. TSX or TTSX will solve your problems out of your 270WSM. It will deliver the goods at either long or short range and within any reasonable velocity (appprox. 225 fps more than it's parent cartridge.....the .270Win). It's retained weight (very doubtful you'll ever recover one, however) will be at least 129.7 grs., if not 130grs. No blood lost meat and if your shot is true, DRT results are common, not a rarity.

It is either the best all around deer cartridge for either long or short shots that I have ever used or close to it and I've used all that would be considered such rounds. The first animal killed with the 270WSM was by Mr. Boddington on a 3X4 elk and a Fusion round, if I remember correctly.

It is a very effective choice for elk on down, albeit, I choose to use it for larger deer at extended ranges with the 130gr. TTSX's (Norma brass, RL22 and Fed. 215M's). Deer, being much more fragile than elk, can use the TTSX's extra T (tipped version) as they open up just a bit quicker for more expansion on thinner game animals which I find both comforting and a rather prudent move on Barnes part.

I use the TSX's on elk as their thick skinned and tenacious attitudes demand a bit less of an immediate expansion and I've found that to be true on each and every bull I've taken. Incidentally, I've never recovered either a TTSX or TSX from either any bucks or bulls I've taken, both at close and extended ranges. What I have noticed and pay very close attention to however, is that the "blood lost meat" aftermath that we all scorn and ***** about is almost non-existent when either bullet is used. I mean......almost totally void with each and every animal, no matter the shot placement (which in my case means either double lung or perhaps the knuckle on a bull).

If you're not a handloader, several manufactuers sell their offerings loaded with these Barnes offerings. If you are, your choices are wide and varied. But if cost is an issue in either case, one well placed TTSX or TSX is all that one will need.............cheap by any standard.

I'm not a brand loyalist and use other bullet's for different animals as they've been more accurate than other pills I've tried in particular rifles, albeit, all very quality bullets in their own right.

There are flukes out there that do occur, but to have either the TSX's or TTSX's blow up on an animal or foul your barrel as the original "X's were notorious for, you'd be that one in a thousand to my way of thinkin'.

Good luck..............


----------



## gotfish81 (Mar 1, 2011)

Observation & opinion: I have first hand experience with the BT and its not good as you describe. The premium Nosler partition, Speer Grand slam, Barnes TSX are outstanding. All work well in one gun versus another. 

I have this phobia about plastic tipped bullets. Marketing hype most likely? I have some 200g Accubond loads for amy 325wsm and they shot great. When it came down to pulling the trigger on a elk my loyalty was back with the 200g partition. 

Does the Accubond perform? Gilded metal? I have some 140 g Accubond for my 270 wsm and wanted to give them a look at the range. Any comments on the bullet is appreciated.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I've had excellent results with both 130gr Accubond's and 130gr Hornady GMX (guilded metal) as I stated in my 1st response to your original post.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

try a 130gr triple shock...........


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I just ordered some TSX's from Midway, can't wait to get em loaded up and see how they shoot. I've had some accuracy issues with the same bullet in my 22-250. The best I can get is 1.1" with the 53 gr TSX's seated .055 off lands. Barnes recommends .050 off for best results.


----------

